# Second cycle of dnp with different diet



## Ezio231 (Feb 24, 2018)

I just done my second cycle of dnp and here is my experience

First cycle:
My initial weight is 110kg, height 171cm, 200mg per day, on a keto diet with 2200calories per day, light exercise, after 25 days I lost a total of 10kg. I took dnp before sleep, with multivitamin, and rerservatol, with keto diet I rarely feel the heat and at some point I even thought I got fake dnp and thought about increasing my dose but until around 10th day of my the cycle I wake up in the middle of the night due to the heat, but no major sweating. I had experienced symptoms of low blood sugar third day of my dnp cycle such as blurry vision, sudden increase in heartbeat, so I had increased my carb intake to 40g instead of 20g

After a month rest I had gained 2kg as I am on holiday and ate shit tons of food I begin my second cycle:

Initial weight 102kg same dnp dose, same exercise routine, 25 day cycle, but now I am on a high carb diet (pasta, rice, mashed potatoes, you name it) restricted to 2200 calories.  End result 97kg, but may lose more as I just ended my cycle, I feel the heat on the 3rd day of the cycle, start sweating on the 7th day, and the heat is getting worse towards the end.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 24, 2018)

Yea carbs are bad for DNP runs in excess


----------

